
Utopia and Dystopia: Smalltalk and the Wider World (2016) [video] - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDwlEJGP3Mk
======
mpweiher
Howling laughter as he presents the "Smalltalk has won!" slide :-)

That's his talk: presenting an alternate history where Smalltalk did win, and
then turning the light on that "success", both on Smalltalk and the wider
world with his usual acerbic wit.

------
tosh
Hilarious iconoclastic talk.

